# Has my Giant schnauzers coat been ruined?



## ariesram77 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have an 8 week female giant. I bought her as a pet and have just decided that I may want to show her. The lady I bought her from had already given her, her first hair cut with clippers. My question is in order to show schnauzers their coat must be stripped since my pup is so young has this first time clipping ruined her coat. She only cut her back, neck, sides, ears and tops of legs and left the undercarriage alone other than trimming it with scissors. I think she has plenty of show potential but now this has me worried. will this affect her adult coat? Thank you so much for reading, Shane


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

No- I don't think so.
I have 4 year old mini schnauzer that was clippered every 4-5 weeks for the first 3 1/2 yrs of his life. After learning how to roll the coat on my black and silver puppy, I liked the look and feel of the wire coat and decided to try and get the wire coat back on the 3 1/2 year old. I did not strip him down completely I just started rolling the coat-pulling out the dead stuff with a stripping knife every week. It took about 4 months for all the wire to come in but his coat is beautiful.
So- it can be done. It would have come back quicker I guess if I had stripped him down completely but I didn't want to do that.
I can't even imagine how long it would take to strip a GIANT schnauzer!! My shoulder hurts just thinking about it!
Good luck with her--- and pictures please!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Her coat should come back just fine if she is properly stripped from here on out. However, alot goes into showing a dog, and if you haven't already had her evaluated by her breeder, that would be the next step. And of course it means she cannot be spayed either, so you will need to check your purchase contract and registration papers, so see if you have unlimited registration.


----------



## ariesram77 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your help, It gives me a great relief knowing that she should be fine. I also have put pictures of my baby girl in my album not sure how to use it yet..lol. Thanks again for the quick responses, Shane

Thank you for your reply, I have full unlimited registration on my puppy and she is not spayed

What is everyones opinions on having a pups ears cropped?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think ear cropping is up to you the owner but just so you know

Giant Schunauzers are allowed to show eather cropped or uncropped without preferance


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a natural ear person myself (I guess you can see that from the avatar) but usually if you are going to have them cropped the breeder takes care of having it done. There is definitely an art to it and a bad crop can ruin a dog.
She is a cutie by the way.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Does her breeder show? If so they should be able to help teach/show you how to properly groom and strip her coat so you get the proper texture. Also if your breeder had their dogs croped then they would be the best person to help direct you to a good croping vet and be able to help you with the aftercare. Croping is not something that you just want to jump into without knowing what kind of care is involved with it. And as another poster said not all croping vets are equal and it takes a great skill and art to pull off a good crop.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone know some good books/tutorials (free is always good!) on how to bring back a wire coat? My new mini schnauzer came to us clipped, and I think I want to try to get his full coat back. Is there anything different about the schnauzer coat from any other terrier coat that gets hand stripped?

And another vote for natural ears! It's a personal preference; I just think it looks cuter.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RaeganW said:


> Does anyone know some good books/tutorials (free is always good!) on how to bring back a wire coat? My new mini schnauzer came to us clipped, and I think I want to try to get his full coat back. Is there anything different about the schnauzer coat from any other terrier coat that gets hand stripped?
> 
> And another vote for natural ears! It's a personal preference; I just think it looks cuter.


Mini schnauzers are IMO the hardest breed to get correct coat back after they have been clipped repeatedly. Sometimes, its just too painful for the dog, and not something that can be done. The coat has to be pulled out bald for the most part in order to get it started. Sometimes, it just won't come back harsh no matter how many times you pull it. To test and see what you will get, pull a small 1 inchX1 inch area on her back to the skin. Completly bald. Then wait for it to grow back. If it grows back in soft, you aren't going to get a harsh coat out of her again. If it grows back in with some wire hairs, you can probably get some of the coat back, though it will take along time.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, are there any terrier breeds that grow the correct wire coat naturally without stripping?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Pai said:


> Just out of curiousity, are there any terrier breeds that grow the correct wire coat naturally without stripping?


All "harsh coated" terriers will naturally grow the wire/harsh coat after losing their puppy coats. If never stripped, eventually, all the coat will be dead, and some will fall out. The remaining dead coat will lighten in color, and look dull and long/flyaway. Eventually, over time (year or more) more of that coat will just fall out and new wire coat will come in..but the dog will never look even or like the breed, but it will remain wire and harsh. Clipping/cutting is what causes the wire hair to soften and lighten in color. Wire hair folicles won't grow a new hair unless that hair is pulled OUT. When the wire hair is cut, the shaft remains in the follicle, and undercoat is the only thing growing back in..and the undercoat is soft and lighter in color. That is why carding after clipping will help retain some color and texture. Carding will pull some of those cut hairs from the follicle, and remove alot of undercoat. You will also see more skin issues in harsh coated terriers that are NOT stripped, because the hair is still in the follicle. You see many ingrown hairs, especially on Schnauzers...heck, they call them "schnauzer bumps" because they are so common, and happen because the dog is clipped and not carded afterward.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

When do dogs usually lose the puppy coat? I suppose I probably missed the window at eighteen months. I think I'm going to have to give up my harsh coated dreams, it sounds like it would take too much time (and money!) to get it back. :/


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

RaeganW said:


> When do dogs usually lose the puppy coat? I suppose I probably missed the window at eighteen months. I think I'm going to have to give up my harsh coated dreams, it sounds like it would take too much time (and money!) to get it back. :/


Coat change varies from 6 months to 2 years of age, depending on the breed and the genetics. At 18 months, you very well may be able to get that harsh coat back, but it will take time, and unless you do the work yourself, yes, money.


----------

